# CBC and Storage Closets?



## JPohling (Feb 5, 2020)

2019 CBC - Do all storage closets within an office suite need to be accessible?  I cannot for the life of me find a code exception that I recall that had an exception for accessibility to closets if the closet was below a certain SF.

Well in any case we often times have small closets that are created just as a way to square up conditions in leftover spaces that end up being various sizes.  Many times these are less than 5'-0" in both directions so would not allow a turn around within the storage closet area.

Do you believe that every storage closet needs to be of a minimum size that would allow a wheeler to enter, turn around and exit the space?  circular or T shaped turn.  Or do you believe that only 5% of these closet areas need to be accessible?  Or do you believe that a wheeler can roll into the closet and then roll back out without being able to turn around by having a 30" x 48" clear floor area within the closet?  Or perhaps the depth of the closet can be restricted to allow a wheeler to reach into the closet from the door opening based upon allowable reach ranges?


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 5, 2020)

"depends" on which way the door swings.


----------



## mark handler (Feb 6, 2020)

*11B-206.3 *Location Accessible routes shall coincide with or be located in the same area as general circulation paths. Where circulation paths are interior, required accessible routes shall also be interior. An accessible route shall not pass through kitchens, *storage rooms*, restrooms, closets or other spaces used for similar purposes, except as permitted by Chapter 10.
*
11B-804 *Kitchens, kitchenettes, and wet bars
11B-804.5 *Storage* At least 50 percent of shelf space in storage facilities shall comply with Section 11B-811.

*11B-805.7 *Built-in cabinets and work surfaces Built-in cabinets, counters and work surfaces shall be accessible, including: patient wardrobes, nurse’s stations, administrative centers, reception desks, medicine preparation areas, laboratory work stations, equipment consoles, clean and soiled utility cabinets, and* storage areas*; and shall comply with Sections 11B-225 and 11B-902.

*11B-811 Storage*
11B-811.1 General
*Storage shall comply with Section 11B-811. *
11B-811.2 Clear floor or ground space. A clear floor or ground space complying with Section 11B-305 shall be provided. 
11B-811.3 Height Storage elements shall comply with at least one of the reach ranges specified in Section 11B-308.


----------



## JPohling (Feb 6, 2020)

Still does not to be a crystal clear path to determine if there is a turn around needed within a storage closet.
I am leaning towards *11B-225* ........*11B-225.2 Storage.* Where storage is provided in accessible spaces, at least one of each type shall comply with *Section 11B-811*.

*11-B-811.2 Clear floor or ground space.  *A clear floor or ground space complying with  _*Section 305*_ shall be provided.
That would then require a 30" x 48" clear floor space, but since  confined on 3 sides additional maneuvering space shall be required for a forward approach that would increase the width requirement to 36".  The door is only 36" wide with an effective clear width of 32" min., but I have 36" wide x 48" deep inside the closet beyond the door.

So in this instance the wheeler would roll in and then back out.  way to open for interpretation if you ask me.


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Not if the door can close behind him or has a closer and latch.
Not all wheelers can reach behind or rotate to reach the handle.
Is your closet new or existing?


----------



## mark handler (Feb 7, 2020)

JPohling said:


> So in this instance the wheeler would roll in and then back out.  way to open for interpretation if you ask me.


Just like typical work spaces, they need to be able to enter and leave, IMHO, No turn around is required.

Mechanical rooms, boiler rooms, supply storage rooms, employee lounges or locker rooms, janitorial closets, entrances, corridors, and restrooms are not areas containing a primary function.


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 7, 2020)

No, but if you can enter them and the door closes behind you (as in closets), how are you to get out?
Post a sign indicating not accessible?


----------



## JPohling (Feb 7, 2020)

ADAguy,  New closet, no closer.
I do not believe a turn around is required either, I just cannot seem to see a code path that clearly determines that is the case.
Also agree it is not an occupied space and does not contain a primary function.


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 10, 2020)

Once you are in and the door closes (latches?) you are occupying the pace (smiling) and have to be able to get out. Make sure the door swings out without a latch.


----------

